# Tormek T-7



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Friday three packages came in for me. Wasn't sure what it was but found out my son and the LOML when we were down in Richmond bought me a complete Tormek T-7 with the woodturning kit and the handtool kit. I couldn't believe it when I opened the box. Haven't had a chance to use it yet as our son and grandkids are here so you know where the priorities are.  Will give a update first chance I get to use it.


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

you are a lucky man


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Bernie, you neeed to be passing out the hugs big time. You are going to enjoy that machine a lot. It was made for turning tools especially. Have fun with the new toy my old friend.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bernie, this is me being jealous. You are one lucky man.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I couldn't stand to see it sitting there and not trying it. So I pulled the old pocket knife out. I did 3 passes each direction. Then I honed it. Wow what a difference after using oil stones. Yep got a bandaid on the thumb as proof.:'eek: I can't wait to get the turning tools on that thing now. All I can say is Wow.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Be sharp and be careful and enjoy Bernie. (pun intended)


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Congratulations, your going to like that machine. I never tried the new one yet but had the old one for 7 years and loved it since getting it.It's slower at first, but once you got your angles correct it is not slow at all to resharpen but it is always sharper than a grinder after honing. Good luck, mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope you don't mind Bernie but I copied and pasted a link to your post and emailed to my lovely wife. Now it's a case of wait and see!

Two models are available here, Supergrind 1206 and Supergrind 2006 they are the only items in a large catalogue that says "price on application" very worrying!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

You are one of the luckiest Bernie. Really nice now you better make something really nice for the loyl and son. Have some fun with it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Been there done that Glenmore. Made the son a change bowl for his keys and pocket change. The grandson and I made son/dad a lidded box. Problem is he packed them before I had a chance to take pictures. The wife is getting all of her kitchen knives sharpened as soon as the kids leave so she is going to be a happy camper. Be able to slice her tomato's without smashing them.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh now I'm seeing a connection there Bernie. Next you will have it on the kitchen counter so you better watch out then again sharpening your lathe tools during the winter in the kitchen might just be a good idea hmmm got me thinking if I can get the grinder past my wife the lathe might be close behind oh never mind just a dream.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey congrats Bernie! Very cool gift! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Glenmore there is a method to my maddness.

Thanks Corey. I will bet one of those would work well on your carving tools. I sharpened my pocket knife and honed it. I cut the thumb just laying it on it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bernie no doubt it would work well on carving tools as well. I have learned to sharpen them on my 1 inch belt sander that is rewired so it runs backwards and a leather power strop. Once sharp all I really need to do is strop them on the the leather belt to bring back the edge real fast. Only reason I need to sharpen them is because I nicked and edge or dropped one or something stupid like that. I use sanding belts otherwise to do the shaprening. Works pretty slick! 

Enjoy the new machine Mr. B and the grandkids 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

You might be surprised at just how well that 1 inch belt sander can sharpen lathe tools and knives as well. When you get ready for that step, let me know. I have a great DVD I can loan you. :sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I got ya Corey. I just went out tonight and sharpened a couple of my carving tools I use to cut off the nub on the bottom of whatever. I will say it does make them scarey sharp. Your setup will work fine. The honing is what gets it done.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Bernie,
I upgraded from the 1206 to the t7 a while ago, for me with one hand it is by far the best sharpening system out there, super sharp is an under statement blood to prove it hahaha
Cheers
Pete


----------

